# New to pocket watches



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I quite fancy a silver pocket watch I don't really want to spend more than £200 would like an older antique, I'm in no rush would rather a bit of knowledge and wait for one I fancy. what makes etc should I be looking for?

Thank you

Owain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Contact iceblue he had one for sale.


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Would be a nice addition to any collection for Horological reasons only. Cant ever see a need to actually use one, unless I ever find myself wearing a full tweed suit with brogues and cap...

After a cursory look online i think you could get a nice one for £200, some nice accessories available like albert chain and stand, nice but relatively useless in real life.


----------



## sleepy0905 (May 8, 2013)

you can get some really good silver ones on a well known auction site I have three which have all been working and less that £100 except one which was a bargain at £45 they are full hunter and Silver one is gold filled silver very nice all key wound.


----------

